# Installing piano hinge for hatches???



## Guy (Mar 10, 2009)

Just finished my deck. Just wondering how well piano hinges work for the hatch. I was thinking that installing screws in the side of plywood wouldn't hold that well. 
Has anyone ever had any problems using piano hinges for their hatches?

Guy :?:


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 10, 2009)

I got'em on my boat, they have held up fine this past year, it is true on the screws-you will have to get longer ones than what comes with them. So far so good :lol:


----------



## russ010 (Mar 10, 2009)

I used rivets to attach my hinges to the aluminum, then longer wood screws to go into the lids... a few rivets have popped out, only because I opened the door more than it was supposed to, but I like it better that way


----------



## Guy (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, that's what I needed to know. 

Guy


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 12, 2009)

Screwing into the side of plywood is like screwing into the endgrain of a board. It'll "hold" just long enough to be a pain in the butt. Trying to use wood screws in anthing less than 1" thick isn't much better. Your best option is to use machine screws, washers, and nuts. To secure the nuts in place use nylocks or lock washers or loctite. The washers give it more clamping force, can withstand more abuse. The vibration of the boat will force the nuts to back off, loctite or lock washers or nylocks will keep teh nuts in place.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey guys, trying to get some first hand experience with piano hinges and 1/2" plywood. Will 1 1/4" width work? 1 1/2" seems way to big to attach to 1/2" plywood. Seems like it would expand the plywood. 

Looking to hear from some members who used 1/2" plywood for their deck and what size hinge they used.

Thanks.


----------



## lefty (Mar 14, 2013)

1 1/4 will work.but it depends on how you attach it. I would advise against screwing into the grain on the plywood. If u could attach some sort of framing (like aluminum angle...) at the hinge side of your hatch it would work well. I had a simular situation. I made aluminum frames for my hatches and fastened the hinges to them. Then attached the decking to the top of the frame.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 14, 2013)

lefty said:


> 1 1/4 will work.but it depends on how you attach it. I would advise against screwing into the grain on the plywood. If u could attach some sort of framing (like aluminum angle...) at the hinge side of your hatch it would work well. I had a simular situation. I made aluminum frames for my hatches and fastened the hinges to them. Then attached the decking to the top of the frame.



oh, yea, that sounds like a good idea. Then I guess you might want a little more width on the hinge so that it reaches past the 1/2" plywood and can attach to the alum angle. Thanks.!


----------



## lefty (Mar 14, 2013)

The pivot point of the hinge only need be flush with the top of the ply. It will come close to opening 180 degrees. With 1 1/4. U are looking at 5/8 each way.. obviously with 1 1/2. You have 3/4 each side. Amazon.com has tons of hinges. The cheapest i found. Also buy the ones without holes and drill the holes yourself. You can drill a little lower than center.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 14, 2013)

lefty said:


> The pivot point of the hinge only need be flush with the top of the ply. It will come close to opening 180 degrees. With 1 1/4. U are looking at 5/8 each way.. obviously with 1 1/2. You have 3/4 each side. Amazon.com has tons of hinges. The cheapest i found. Also buy the ones without holes and drill the holes yourself. You can drill a little lower than center.



So, to be flush with top of plywood?...not taking into account the carpet, right?
Never thought of Amazon, will give it a try. thx


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 14, 2013)

i used 1 inch stainless piano with 1 1/2" deck screws on my hatches.i also screwed into the end grain,and its still holding great after 2 years.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 15, 2013)

bcbouy said:


> i used 1 inch stainless piano with 1 1/2" deck screws on my hatches.i also screwed into the end grain,and its still holding great after 2 years.



Nice..do you have any pics of your build?


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 15, 2013)

1 1/4" Piano hinges on my 1/2" ply wood lids installed with the wood screws it came with. I do have support under my lid on the hinge and opposite hinge sides. Hinges function only as hinges. They do not support any weight, the supports under the lid takes all the weight. 3 years and no problems.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 15, 2013)

Not to hijack the OP's thread but I have a question on the same subject. Is there any reason to purchase stainless over aluminum hinges if the hinge itself will not be supporting weight? I ask because aluminum hinges are really inexpensive compared to stainless at aircraft spruce.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 15, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> Not to hijack the OP's thread but I have a question on the same subject. Is there any reason to purchase stainless over aluminum hinges if the hinge itself will not be supporting weight? I ask because aluminum hinges are really inexpensive compared to stainless at aircraft spruce.



You are right, if you plan to support your hatch, then don't buy the stainless. Alum will get the job done, you won't notice the difference. I will be buying some hinges tonight online...going to shop around for a good price. Buy the 3ft lengths and cut to my specific needs.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 16, 2013)

Any other members use 1 1/4" with 1/2 plywood? 
Also, what thickness are most guys using? .05 -.06 ish?


----------



## tsaints1115 (Mar 16, 2013)

Use a double wrap piano hinge. They are screwed/bolted through the bottom of the material instead of into the end although I drill some holes and run screws in fro the sides as well to keep it all tight.

https://www.wolfsmarine.com/-Double-Wrap-Piano-Hinge-265--P3522C551.aspx#


----------

